# old school orion hcca 225 and xtr speakers (lots of pics, 56k death))



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

pics for those the requested (or didn't) them.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

ok, enough teasing



















what you are seeing is just dust on the fins, didn't have time to really clean them up


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

poor little guys had to push all this


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

supporting cast



















custom built x-overs










voltage regulator (did it help..don't know but I never had shut down on me and they were in a covered amp rack with only two 3" fans


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

"Honey where are the crossovers? They are in the cooler - where you left them!" 

That is some sweet Orion goodness for sure!


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

Derekj said:


> "Honey where are the crossovers? They are in the cooler - where you left them!"


I didn't want them in regular boxes in fear they might get crushed, at the time, the cooler was the best option. LOL


----------



## brackac (May 2, 2011)

For sale, by chance?


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

As of now, sorry but no


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice amps.. they look very clean!


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Had a chance to run a couple of these 225hcca also back in the day, they packed a real punch! The lower the impedance the more they gave!


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## pumpkinman (Dec 3, 2010)

If you ever decide to sell those xtr 6mb orions im looking for 1 or 2 .. older thread i know but when i seen the 6mbs i thought its worth a try..lol.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm thinking about throwing a little sound in my Explorer. Not sure what all I will use but If they don't make the cut, I'll let you know.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes the HCCA series will rock


----------



## pumpkinman (Dec 3, 2010)

shake this said:


> I'm thinking about throwing a little sound in my Explorer. Not sure what all I will use but If they don't make the cut, I'll let you know.


Yes please if you dont use the 6s id be interested.. If you decide not to use them . Thanks for the reply


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

If you want to sell the amps as a pair, I have 5 of its big brother's it'd make a nice addition to... Prob run them to the tweeters or something.:laugh:


----------

